# Outdoor Cat Tree



## MissyMV6

Hi everyone, just a quick update on Mr Bobs 

My dad has built him an... outdoor cat tree!

He loves it. He doesn't want to come inside now lol... definitely thinks he's the bees knees when he's on it.

A few snaps of him on it for the first time. The cat tree itself isn't fully finished, it's a work in progress. There is to be another log to make it more stable, some more ledges, sisal rope for him to claw on - it's going to be great! :thumbup:




























More pics to come with each update!


----------



## Calvine

MissyMV6 said:


> Hi everyone, just a quick update on Mr Bobs
> 
> My dad has built him an... outdoor cat tree!
> 
> He loves it. He doesn't want to come inside now lol... definitely thinks he's the bees knees when he's on it.
> 
> A few snaps of him on it for the first time. The cat tree itself isn't fully finished, it's a work in progress. There is to be another log to make it more stable, some more ledges, sisal rope for him to claw on - it's going to be great! :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics to come with each update!


Well done Dad! Bet it lasts ten times longer than the shop-bought ones too. He looks very pleased with it anyway!


----------



## MissyMV6

Finally the rain has lightened up and Louie could go back onto his tree!
There have been a few changes made since I was last here; another ledge was added and some sisal rope for him to claw on. I caught him the other day using all four paws on the rope to jump up the log!! :yikes:

Here's a few more pics of the outdoor cat tree; Louie still loves it! :thumbup:





































_Bonus Pic :_


----------



## JordanRose

That's fab!! I want to get Spooks one of them at some point  Louie's gorgeous, too, and looks like he's enjoying himself. Love his little paws, as well :001_wub:


----------



## colliemerles

_thats brilliant it looks very strong, i need one of them for my out door pen,_


----------



## Treaclesmum

Gorgeous boy, what breed is he? :001_cool:


----------



## monkeymummy32

Fab tree! I LOVE Louie's stripey tail!!!


----------



## MissyMV6

JordanRose said:


> That's fab!! I want to get Spooks one of them at some point  Louie's gorgeous, too, and looks like he's enjoying himself. Love his little paws, as well :001_wub:


:thumbup: They're brilliant. Louie loves the top shelf, I think he peeps into next door's garden


----------



## MissyMV6

colliemerles said:


> _thats brilliant it looks very strong, i need one of them for my out door pen,_


Nice and sturdy for a .. big boned ... cat like Bobs


----------



## MissyMV6

Treaclesmum said:


> Gorgeous boy, what breed is he? :001_cool:


Louie says thank you for the compliment  he's a Selkirk Rex


----------



## MissyMV6

monkeymummy32 said:


> Fab tree! I LOVE Louie's stripey tail!!!


:thumbup: He thanks you for the compliment! Bobs is changing colour, he's getting more of his mum's colouring (brown/tan) coming through as he's maturing :0 But his tail still remains stripey! (yipee)


----------



## pearlsmithy

It looks like he's perched on his castle! ..Is that right?


----------



## donnamatrix

It's like it's his castle! He looks very at home on it


----------

